# gateway t1620



## hoangnguyen86vn

Hi,
I have a Gateway t1620 laptop, purchased yesterday at Best Buy, which came with Vista preloaded. I played around with it a lot yesterday, but I came to the conclusion that Vista just isn't solid enough for my needs yet (though the eye candy is definitely cool!).


So I want to go back to XP Pro, but I can't find the right XP drivers for many of the devices, as Gateway seems to only support Vista for their new models. Argh.
I need drivers for video driver,  my modem, sound card, ethernet, and wifi controllers. There's an integrated media card reader that would be nice to get working, too...

Does anybody have ideas on how I could track these down, given the lack of drivers on the Gateway website?
Detail Description:
• AMD Turion™ 64 X2 mobile technology TL-56* for AMD dual-core technology in a thin-and-light design; HyperTransport™ and AMD PowerNow!™ technologies and improved security with Enhanced Virus Protection**
• 2GB DDR2 memory for multitasking power
• Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive with double-layer support records up to 8.5GB of data or 4 hours of video using compatible DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL media; supports Labelflash direct-disc labels using compatible Labelflash media; also supports DVD-RAM
• AMD dual-core technology enables you to work or play with multiple programs without impacting performance; AMD64 technology provides simultaneous support for 32-bit and 64-bit computing
• 14.1" WXGA TFT-LCD widescreen display with Ultrabright technology and 1280 x 800 resolution
• 250GB SATA hard drive (5400 rpm)
• ATI RADEON X1270 graphics with up to 256MB HyperMemory (total of local and shared memory used by GPU); high-definition audio (2-speaker support); HDMI connection
• Metal Razr-style multimedia control panel provides easy access to and control of multimedia and other applications
• Built-in 1.3-megapixel Web cam lets you chat with friends and family
• 5-in-1 media reader supports Secure Digital, MultiMediaCard, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO and xD-Picture Card
• 3 high-speed USB 2.0 ports for fast digital video, audio and data transfer
• Built-in high-speed wireless LAN (802.11b/g); 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN with RJ-45 connector; V.92 high-speed modem
• Weighs 5.6 lbs. and measures just 1.3" thin for easy portability; lithium-ion battery and AC adapte


----------



## shadowbt

I think on the site of the parts you need drivers for ( ATI technology, AMD, etc.. ) you should eb abel to get the drivers


----------



## Diabase

*gateway t1620, XP and Ubuntu*

I also bought a Gateway t1620 from Best Buy and also have dumped Windows Vista.

I first installed XP Pro slipstreamed with service pack 2 on one half of the drive, then installed Ubuntu 7.10 on the other half, so that the system would dual boot with grub (thanks to Ubuntu.)

Even with service pack 2, XP failed to install any quality drivers, so no sound, no network, and bad graphics.  Ubuntu was able to install Ethernet drivers and an ATI graphics driver, but no sound yet.

The Gateway site only had a modem driver.  It had the wrong Ethernet driver for XP.  The correct Ethernet driver is at http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/realtek-rtl8100.html .

With the correct Ethernet driver, I was able to run Windows Update and get updated Realtek RTL8139/810x Ethernet, Realtek RTL8187B wireless, the Agere modem driver, and some other systems.  

Today I spent a long time looking for a ATI Radeon x1270  XP driver.  I didn't have any luck on the AMD/ATI support site.  The ATI site is almost as bad as the Gateway website for XP support.  I finally found a solution at the Dell website.  The Dell Latitude D531 uses the ATI Radeon x1270 so I downloaded the drivers from their support site and installed them on my machine at C:\dell

I had to run the Windows Hardware installation applet and point it to the inf file in the dell directory, while assuring the application that the driver was correct for the hardware.  The result was wonderful!  It now seems to look better than the Vista did!

Next thing I'm looking for is the SigmaTel STAC9205 sound driver, see if I can find any motherboard drivers, and also any other drivers I can find.  I have I feeling I may find some of them on the Dell Latitude D531 site too.

Please let me know if you've found anything else.  I'll post whatever else that I find.


----------



## diroga

wow way to go Diabase!!

I had a similar battle with a toshiba and i found this utility helpful for telling me what hardware was inside the laptop
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## Diabase

Thanks diroga. The application was helpful.

I have found the ATI SMBus / Chipset Driver at http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=179629

That still leaves the sound card driver and three other unknown devices listed in the device manager.


----------



## Ataxe

*Huh?*

Hey, I have been working on it for a while and, I just wanted to know if you Diabase could explain how to do the video thing.  how you put it at frst didnt make since.

you could post or email me at [email protected]

THX SO MUCH IF U GET THIS


----------



## diroga

Ataxe said:


> you could post or email me at [email protected]


It is better to post answers here so other with the same problem can fix it.

Also it is not good practice to publicly post your email address. The appropreate way is to enter your contact info in the user control pannel.


----------



## topher

any luck finding the rest diabase? im not too computer savvy so i think ill wait till all the drivers are found to begin downgrading to xp.

thanks


----------



## Diabase

I don't want to lead anyone to believe that it is easy to switch a gateway t1620 from Vista to XP.  The very first thing that I did before attempting the conversion was to figure out a way to dump an image of the drive to a safe place on another computer.  I experimented with a few free programs and was finally able to do a fairly reasonable job using boot disk of Clonezilla and it's capability to dump to a SAMBA server.  For a SAMBA server I just shared a directory on another XP computer hooked to the same Ethernet network.  The compressed image files for both partitions from the gateway t1620 took about 9.34 GB of space.  I tried remounting the partitions, and after the system ran an error repair routine, Vista seemed to run fine again.  It wasn't a perfect job but it worked.

I really wish ReactOS was at its stable distribution stage so that I could just get away from Microsoft products all together.  Ubuntu works great, but its still Linux, and so it takes work to get games to and other things made for windows to run correctly.  I hope ReactOS solves that problem.

But back to installing XP drivers.  
One of the driver sets that I found for AMD Radeon Xpress 1270 is at:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=223212 (thank you dell!)

Download and run the exe file to expand and begin the installation.  For me, the installation stopped saying that I didn't have the correct hardware.  Then I ran the Add Hardware applet in the Windows Control Panel, didn't let it look for the hardware, just pointed it to the driver file directory.
In other words (show all Devices)(Have Disk) "C:\dell\drivers\R163694\Driver\2KXP_INF" 
CX_52348.inf

The system then complained that it couldn't be certain that I had the hardware that I was trying to install, so I just told it to go ahead anyway.  As I said before, the result was wonderful. 


Again, this is not a simple task.  I think that topher is smart in hesitating and waiting for more information to get posted.  On the other hand, I have learned much of what I know about computers and operating systems from taking risks.  It all depends on how much time and resources you have to play with.  This gateway laptop is one of four fairly new systems I currently have, so the risk in negligible to me.  Even with the negligible risk, I still attempted to back up the partition before proceeding.   

At any rate, I welcome anyone new to this business of taking control of their computers, and encourage you to keep learning about your machines.  

I'm still trying to install drivers for the SigmaTel STAC9205 sound card.  I had better luck searching for "STAC 9205" than for STAC9205. I found drivers for "SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver" in a few places but they didn't work.  I hoping some gallant individual who has solved this piece of the puzzle takes the time to post the answer.


----------



## diroga

yay good job Diabase! have a cookie


----------



## topher

thanks for the prompt and thorough response diabase.

my situation is that i bought this laptop with the intention of dedicating it to a specific dj software. the program runs ok on vista, however, it is recommended that you use xp because it has the ability to run at a lower latency level. now ive cleared out all the bloatware by reformatting with a fresh install of vista and reinstalled all the drivers. the only thing i plan on running on this laptop is this program so i optimized the system by turning off unnecessary services and visual effects. but even with these changes, there are a couple issues with the software that i can only blame on vista.

i would start to attempt downgrading right now, but im using it for a gig this weekend and i wouldnt want to risk not having everything stable.

i do plan on doing it eventually when im not so pressed for time, so i thank you for all the info youve been putting up. im trying to understand everything youve done so far, but im sure ill have some question when i finally attempt it.  im sure many people are attempting to do this at this point so i hope that some sort of definitive guide will pop up in the future (wishful thinking? probably)


----------



## Ataxe

*Thx*

just wanted to say thx for explaining the vid driver Diabase


----------



## Ataxe

Sry, but when i got to C: dell you know the rest, and click open on the CX file, it will show nothing under model.

Also, it wont let me hit next


----------



## araujo3000

anyone has found the sound card driver? 
i also installed XP but my machine still has these missing drivers:
a) audio device high definition audio bus
b) video VGA
c) and three others unknown devices

please anyone can help me finding these drivers ... please...

i did what was suggested in earlier postings but I still have these drivers missing... any help? please!


----------



## araujo3000

hi diabase! pls were you able to find the sound driver? any help is much appreciated. i downgraded the system, spent 2 days on the internet and couldnt find it. i'm very lost... thnks!


----------



## Diabase

Sorry, no sound driver yet, but I'm in the middle of studing for Calculus finals, so I haven't spent a lot of time yet on it.

Would someone who still has Vista intalled please post a list of what that operating system says are the non-microsoft drivers on gateway t1620?  It's geting to the point where I'm doubting the formal documentation of the hardware, so if no one posts a list, I'll dump images of what I've done so far, and remount the old Vista image I stored just to make sure I'm looking for the right stuff.  

Thanks


----------



## topher

how would i go about doing that?


----------



## n3rd911

hi, i think i have the exact same problem, i cant find the drives. it would be really helpfull if someone can list all the drivers needed, where to find them, and how to install them. thx in advance.


----------



## araujo3000

Hi Diabase! thanks much 4 your reply. good luck in your calculus! 
I have another gateway t1620 with windows vista. if you tell me how to do it I can list all the drivers. I will wait 4 your instructions!


----------



## Diabase

araujo3000:

From a comand prompt, (start>run>cmd>ok), type driverquery, then right click, select all, right click again, and then paste the results into your message.

For example, here's the command run in XP SP2 on my gateway t1620 using the signed driver information switch.  (I still have 3 unknown devices and no working sound card.)


C:\>driverquery /SI

DeviceName                     InfName       IsSigned Manufacturer
============================== ============= ======== ====================
ACPI Multiprocessor PC         hal.inf       TRUE     (Standard computers)
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Syste acpi.inf      TRUE     Microsoft
AMD K8 Processor               oem14.inf     TRUE     Advanced Micro Devic
AMD K8 Processor               oem14.inf     TRUE     Advanced Micro Devic
ACPI Power Button              machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
ACPI Sleep Button              machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
ACPI Lid                       machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI bus                        machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard host CPU bridge   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
ATI Radeon X1270               oem11.inf     TRUE     ATI Technologies Inc
Default Monitor                monitor.inf   TRUE     (Standard monitor ty
Default Monitor                monitor.inf   TRUE     (Standard monitor ty
Default Monitor                monitor.inf   TRUE     (Standard monitor ty
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for H hdaudbus.inf  FALSE    Microsoft
ATI Function Driver for High D oem7.inf      TRUE     ATI
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fa oem0.inf      TRUE     Realtek Semiconducto
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE  mshdc.inf     TRUE     (Standard IDE ATA/AT
Primary IDE Channel            mshdc.inf     TRUE     (Standard IDE ATA/AT
Disk drive                     disk.inf      TRUE     (Standard disk drive
Secondary IDE Channel          mshdc.inf     TRUE     (Standard IDE ATA/AT
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Cont usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Root Hub                   usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Cont usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Root Hub                   usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Cont usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Root Hub                   usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Cont usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Root Hub                   usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Cont usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Root Hub                   usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB H usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Root Hub                   usbport.inf   TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Composite Device           usb.inf       TRUE     (Standard USB Host C
USB Video Device               usbvideo.inf  TRUE     Microsoft
Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802. oem8.inf      TRUE     Realtek Semiconducto
USB Mass Storage Device        usbstor.inf   TRUE     Compatible USB stora
Disk drive                     disk.inf      TRUE     (Standard disk drive
Generic volume                 volume.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
ATI SMBus                      oem18.inf     TRUE     ATI Technologies Inc
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE  mshdc.inf     TRUE     (Standard IDE ATA/AT
Primary IDE Channel            mshdc.inf     TRUE     (Standard IDE ATA/AT
CD-ROM Drive                   cdrom.inf     TRUE     (Standard CD-ROM dri
Secondary IDE Channel          mshdc.inf     TRUE     (Standard IDE ATA/AT
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for H hdaudbus.inf  FALSE    Microsoft
SigmaTel High Definition Audio oem13.inf     TRUE     SigmaTel
Agere Systems HDA Modem        oem6.inf      TRUE     Agere
PCI standard ISA bridge        machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
ISAPNP Read Data Port          machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Direct memory access controlle machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Numeric data processor         machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Programmable interrupt control machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
System CMOS/real time clock    machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
System speaker                 machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
System timer                   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Standard 101/102-Key or Micros keyboard.inf  TRUE     (Standard keyboards)
Kensington PS/2 Mouse Driver   oem10.inf     TRUE     Kensington Technolog
Motherboard resources          machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
System board                   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Microsoft AC Adapter           battery.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Contr battery.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard host CPU bridge   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard host CPU bridge   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard host CPU bridge   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
PCI standard host CPU bridge   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Motherboard resources          machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embed acpi.inf      TRUE     Microsoft
ACPI Fixed Feature Button      machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Microsoft Composite Battery    acpi.inf      TRUE     Microsoft
Logical Disk Manager           machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Volume Manager                 machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Generic volume                 volume.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
Generic volume                 volume.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
Generic volume                 volume.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
AFD                            N/A           TRUE     N/A
atitray                        N/A           TRUE     N/A
AVG7 Kernel                    N/A           TRUE     N/A
AVG7 Wrap Driver               N/A           TRUE     N/A
AVG7 Resident Driver XP        N/A           TRUE     N/A
AVG7 Clean Driver              N/A           TRUE     N/A
AVG Network Redirector         N/A           TRUE     N/A
Beep                           N/A           TRUE     N/A
dmboot                         N/A           TRUE     N/A
dmload                         N/A           TRUE     N/A
Fips                           N/A           TRUE     N/A
Generic Packet Classifier      N/A           TRUE     N/A
HTTP                           N/A           TRUE     N/A
IP Network Address Translator  N/A           TRUE     N/A
IPSEC driver                   N/A           TRUE     N/A
ksecdd                         N/A           TRUE     N/A
mnmdd                          N/A           TRUE     N/A
mountmgr                       N/A           TRUE     N/A
NDIS System Driver             N/A           TRUE     N/A
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver N/A           TRUE     N/A
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol     N/A           TRUE     N/A
NDProxy                        N/A           TRUE     N/A
NetBios over Tcpip             N/A           TRUE     N/A
Null                           N/A           TRUE     N/A
PartMgr                        N/A           TRUE     N/A
ParVdm                         N/A           TRUE     N/A
Remote Access Auto Connection  N/A           TRUE     N/A
RDPCDD                         N/A           TRUE     N/A
Link-Layer Topology Discovery  N/A           TRUE     N/A
Secdrv                         N/A           TRUE     N/A
TCP/IP Protocol Driver         N/A           TRUE     N/A
VgaSave                        N/A           TRUE     N/A
VolSnap                        N/A           TRUE     N/A
Remote Access IP ARP Driver    N/A           TRUE     N/A
Audio Codecs                   wave.inf      TRUE     (Standard system dev
Legacy Audio Drivers           wave.inf      TRUE     (Standard system dev
Media Control Devices          wave.inf      TRUE     (Standard system dev
Legacy Video Capture Devices   wave.inf      TRUE     (Standard system dev
Video Codecs                   wave.inf      TRUE     (Standard system dev
WAN Miniport (L2TP)            netrasa.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
WAN Miniport (IP)              netrasa.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)           netrasa.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
WAN Miniport (PPTP)            netrasa.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
Packet Scheduler Miniport      netpsa.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
Packet Scheduler Miniport      netpsa.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
Packet Scheduler Miniport      netpsa.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
Packet Scheduler Miniport      netpsa.inf    TRUE     Microsoft
Direct Parallel                netrasa.inf   TRUE     Microsoft
Terminal Server Device Redirec machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Terminal Server Keyboard Drive machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Terminal Server Mouse Driver   machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Plug and Play Software Device  machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Comp wdmaudio.inf  TRUE     Microsoft
Microsoft Kernel System Audio  wdmaudio.inf  TRUE     Microsoft
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mi wdmaudio.inf  TRUE     Microsoft
Microcode Update Device        machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
Microsoft System Management BI machine.inf   TRUE     (Standard system dev
AMD Low Level Device Driver    oem15.inf     TRUE     Advanced Micro Devic

C:\>


----------



## topher

hopefully i did this right:

C:\Users\Serato>driverquery

Module Name  Display Name           Driver Type   Link Date
============ ====================== ============= ======================
ACPI         Microsoft ACPI Driver  Kernel        8/30/2007 5:57:46 PM
adp94xx      adp94xx                Kernel        9/5/2006 12:55:58 PM
adpahci      adpahci                Kernel        9/5/2006 12:51:11 PM
adpu160m     adpu160m               Kernel        10/24/2005 10:00:45 PM
adpu320      adpu320                Kernel        3/13/2006 6:47:51 PM
AFD          Ancilliary Function Dr Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:41 AM
AgereSoftMod Agere Systems Soft Mod Kernel        11/28/2006 12:10:55 PM
agp440       Intel AGP Bus Filter   Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:06 AM
aic78xx      aic78xx                Kernel        4/11/2006 5:20:11 PM
aliide       aliide                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:35 AM
amdagp       AMD AGP Bus Filter Dri Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:06 AM
amdide       amdide                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:35 AM
AmdK7        AMD K7 Processor Drive Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:18 AM
AmdK8        AMD K8 Processor Drive Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:18 AM
arc          arc                    Kernel        8/21/2006 4:08:39 PM
arcsas       arcsas                 Kernel        8/14/2006 3:02:44 PM
AsyncMac     RAS Asynchronous Media Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:10 AM
atapi        IDE Channel            Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:34 AM
atikmdag     atikmdag               Kernel        6/13/2007 8:21:25 PM
AtiPcie      ATI PCI Express (3GIO) Kernel        10/30/2006 11:23:10 AM
Beep         Beep                   Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:03 AM
bowser       Bowser                 File System   11/2/2006 1:31:11 AM
BrFiltLo     Brother USB Mass-Stora Kernel        8/6/2006 2:33:45 PM
BrFiltUp     Brother USB Mass-Stora Kernel        8/6/2006 2:33:45 PM
Brserid      Brother MFC Serial Por Kernel        8/6/2006 2:33:50 PM
BrSerWdm     Brother WDM Serial dri Kernel        8/6/2006 2:33:44 PM
BrUsbMdm     Brother MFC USB Fax On Kernel        8/6/2006 2:33:43 PM
BrUsbSer     Brother MFC USB Serial Kernel        8/9/2006 5:02:02 AM
BTHMODEM     Bluetooth Serial Commu Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:22 AM
cdfs         CD/DVD File System Rea File System   11/2/2006 1:30:50 AM
cdrom        CD-ROM Driver          Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:44 AM
circlass     Consumer IR Devices    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:08 AM
CLFS         Common Log (CLFS)      Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:52 AM
CmBatt       Microsoft ACPI Control Kernel        8/30/2007 5:57:48 PM
cmdide       cmdide                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:35 AM
Compbatt     Microsoft Composite Ba Kernel        8/30/2007 5:57:47 PM
crcdisk      Crcdisk Filter Driver  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:27 AM
Crusoe       Transmeta Crusoe Proce Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:18 AM
DfsC         Dfs Client Driver      File System   11/2/2006 1:31:04 AM
disk         Disk Driver            Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:40 AM
drmkaud      Microsoft Kernel DRM A Kernel        11/2/2006 1:54:59 AM
DXGKrnl      LDDM Graphics Subsyste Kernel        7/2/2007 6:01:10 PM
E1G60        Intel(R) PRO/1000 NDIS Kernel        8/3/2006 2:30:03 PM
Ecache       ReadyBoost Caching Dri Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:42 AM
elxstor      elxstor                Kernel        9/14/2006 5:40:28 PM
fastfat      FAT12/16/32 File Syste File System   11/2/2006 1:30:49 AM
fdc          Floppy Disk Controller Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:33 AM
FileInfo     File Information FS Mi File System   11/2/2006 1:36:47 AM
Filetrace    FileTrace              File System   11/2/2006 1:32:55 AM
flpydisk     Floppy Disk Driver     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:32 AM
FltMgr       FltMgr                 File System   11/2/2006 1:30:58 AM
gagp30kx     Microsoft Generic AGPv Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:07 AM
GEARAspiWDM  GEARAspiWDM            Kernel        8/7/2006 10:11:27 AM
HdAudAddServ Microsoft 1.1 UAA Func Kernel        11/1/2006 6:43:11 PM
HDAudBus     Microsoft UAA Bus Driv Kernel        3/24/2007 11:54:34 AM
HidBth       Microsoft Bluetooth HI Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:21 AM
HidIr        Microsoft Infrared HID Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:01 AM
HidUsb       Microsoft HID Class Dr Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:01 AM
HpCISSs      HpCISSs                Kernel        7/31/2006 4:29:22 PM
HTTP         HTTP                   Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:06 AM
i2omp        i2omp                  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:36 AM
i8042prt     i8042 Keyboard and PS/ Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:12 AM
iaStorV      Intel RAID Controller  Kernel        10/6/2006 11:01:40 AM
iirsp        iirsp                  Kernel        12/13/2005 1:48:01 PM
intelide     intelide               Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:35 AM
intelppm     Intel Processor Driver Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:18 AM
IpFilterDriv IP Traffic Filter Driv Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:04 AM
IPMIDRV      IPMIDRV                Kernel        11/2/2006 1:42:03 AM
IPNAT        IP Network Address Tra Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:09 AM
IRENUM       IR Bus Enumerator      Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:04 AM
isapnp       PnP ISA/EISA Bus Drive Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:11 AM
iScsiPrt     iScsiPort Driver       Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:40 AM
iteatapi     ITEATAPI_Service_Insta Kernel        8/10/2006 7:11:47 PM
iteraid      ITERAID_Service_Instal Kernel        8/10/2006 6:38:19 PM
kbdclass     Keyboard Class Driver  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:09 AM
kbdhid       Keyboard HID Driver    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:12 AM
KSecDD       KSecDD                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:43:45 AM
lltdio       Link-Layer Topology Di Kernel        11/2/2006 1:56:48 AM
LSI_FC       LSI_FC                 Kernel        9/6/2006 10:31:15 AM
LSI_SAS      LSI_SAS                Kernel        9/6/2006 10:31:38 AM
LSI_SCSI     LSI_SCSI               Kernel        9/6/2006 10:32:01 AM
luafv        UAC File Virtualizatio File System   11/2/2006 1:33:07 AM
megasas      megasas                Kernel        8/28/2006 9:47:25 PM
Modem        Modem                  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:52 AM
monitor      Microsoft Monitor Clas Kernel        11/2/2006 1:54:05 AM
mouclass     Mouse Class Driver     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:09 AM
mouhid       Mouse HID Driver       Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:12 AM
MountMgr     Mount Point Manager    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:06 AM
mpio         Microsoft Multi-Path B Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:37 AM
mpsdrv       Windows Firewall Autho Kernel        6/6/2007 7:55:55 PM
Mraid35x     Mraid35x               Kernel        9/7/2006 6:21:32 PM
MRxDAV       WebDav Client Redirect File System   11/2/2006 1:31:24 AM
mrxsmb       SMB MiniRedirector Wra File System   11/2/2006 1:31:20 AM
mrxsmb10     SMB 1.x MiniRedirector File System   11/2/2006 1:31:25 AM
mrxsmb20     SMB 2.0 MiniRedirector File System   11/2/2006 1:31:16 AM
msahci       msahci                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:36 AM
msdsm        Microsoft Multi-Path D Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:40 AM
Msfs         Msfs                   File System   11/2/2006 1:30:56 AM
msisadrv     ISA/EISA Class Driver  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:08 AM
MSKSSRV      Microsoft Streaming Se Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:15 AM
MSPCLOCK     Microsoft Streaming Cl Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:13 AM
MSPQM        Microsoft Streaming Qu Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:14 AM
MsRPC        MsRPC                  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:50:16 AM
mssmbios     Microsoft System Manag Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:13 AM
MSTEE        Microsoft Streaming Te Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:13 AM
Mup          Mup                    File System   11/2/2006 1:31:04 AM
NativeWifiP  NativeWiFi Filter      Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:41 AM
NDIS         NDIS System Driver     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:33 AM
NdisTapi     Remote Access NDIS TAP Kernel        7/3/2007 6:28:09 PM
Ndisuio      NDIS Usermode I/O Prot Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:22 AM
NdisWan      Remote Access NDIS WAN Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:13 AM
NDProxy      NDIS Proxy             Kernel        7/3/2007 6:28:13 PM
NetBIOS      NetBIOS Interface      File System   10/19/2006 4:38:12 PM
netbt        NETBT                  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:18 AM
nfrd960      nfrd960                Kernel        6/6/2006 2:12:15 PM
Npfs         Npfs                   File System   11/2/2006 1:30:57 AM
nsiproxy     NSI proxy service      Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:30 AM
Ntfs         Ntfs                   File System   11/2/2006 1:31:39 AM
ntrigdigi    N-trig HID Tablet Driv Kernel        8/14/2006 12:29:13 PM
Null         Null                   Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:05 AM
nvraid       nvraid                 Kernel        10/3/2006 5:25:15 PM
nvstor       nvstor                 Kernel        10/3/2006 5:25:15 PM
nv_agp       NVIDIA nForce AGP Bus  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:08 AM
ohci1394     NEC FireWarden OHCI Co Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:16 AM
Parport      Parallel port driver   Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:29 AM
partmgr      Partition Manager      Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:47 AM
Parvdm       Parvdm                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:23 AM
pci          PCI Bus Driver         Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:13 AM
pciide       pciide                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:35 AM
pcmcia       pcmcia                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:13 AM
PEAUTH       PEAUTH                 Kernel        10/23/2006 1:55:32 AM
PptpMiniport WAN Miniport (PPTP)    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:14 AM
Processor    Processor Driver       Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:18 AM
PSched       QoS Packet Scheduler   Kernel        7/3/2007 6:27:33 PM
ql2300       QLogic Fibre Channel M Kernel        4/12/2006 5:33:54 PM
ql40xx       QLogic iSCSI Miniport  Kernel        7/6/2006 12:38:16 PM
QWAVEdrv     QWAVE driver           Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:47 AM
RasAcd       Remote Access Auto Con Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:13 AM
Rasl2tp      WAN Miniport (L2TP)    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:13 AM
RasPppoe     Remote Access PPPOE Dr Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:12 AM
rdbss        Redirected Buffering S File System   11/2/2006 1:31:24 AM
RDPCDD       RDPCDD                 Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:01 AM
rdpdr        Terminal Server Device Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:58 AM
RDPENCDD     RDP Encoder Mirror Dri Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:01 AM
RDPWD        RDP Winstation Driver  Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:08 AM
rspndr       Link-Layer Topology Di Kernel        11/2/2006 1:56:48 AM
RTL8169      Realtek 8169 NT Driver Kernel        9/26/2006 4:20:27 AM
RTL8187B     Realtek RTL8187B Wirel Kernel        10/17/2007 7:14:48 PM
RTSTOR       USB Mass Storage Devic Kernel        11/9/2007 6:30:21 AM
sbp2port     SBP-2 Transport/Protoc Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:44 AM
secdrv       Security Driver        Kernel        9/13/2006 6:18:32 AM
SeratoUsb    SeratoUsb driver       Kernel        5/20/2007 9:04:15 PM
Serenum      Serenum Filter Driver  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:25 AM
Serial       Serial Port Driver     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:29 AM
sermouse     Serial Mouse Driver    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:11 AM
sffdisk      SFF Storage Class Driv Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:38 AM
sffp_mmc     SFF Storage Protocol D Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:39 AM
sffp_sd      SFF Storage Protocol D Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:40 AM
sfloppy      High-Capacity Floppy D Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:40 AM
sisagp       SIS AGP Bus Filter     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:06 AM
SiSRaid2     SiSRaid2               Kernel        10/2/2006 1:09:43 PM
SiSRaid4     SiSRaid4               Kernel        7/31/2006 3:11:46 PM
Smb          Message-oriented TCP/I Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:10 AM
spldr        Security Processor Loa Kernel        10/25/2006 3:40:44 PM
srv          srv                    File System   11/2/2006 1:31:55 AM
srv2         srv2                   File System   11/2/2006 1:31:46 AM
srvnet       srvnet                 File System   11/2/2006 1:31:43 AM
STHDA        SigmaTel High Definiti Kernel        7/26/2007 4:18:22 PM
swenum       Software Bus Driver    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:15 AM
Symc8xx      Symc8xx                Kernel        11/11/2005 2:45:56 PM
Sym_hi       Sym_hi                 Kernel        11/11/2005 1:07:07 PM
Sym_u3       Sym_u3                 Kernel        10/20/2005 5:12:49 PM
SynTP        Synaptics TouchPad Dri Kernel        11/17/2006 1:24:30 PM
Tcpip        TCP/IP Protocol Driver Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:31 AM
Tcpip6       Microsoft IPv6 Protoco Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:31 AM
tcpipreg     TCP/IP Registry Compat Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:46 AM
TDPIPE       TDPIPE                 Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:01 AM
TDTCP        TDTCP                  Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:01 AM
tdx          NetIO Legacy TDI Suppo Kernel        11/2/2006 1:57:34 AM
TermDD       Terminal Device Driver Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:00 AM
tssecsrv     Terminal Services Secu Kernel        11/2/2006 2:02:07 AM
tunmp        Microsoft Tun Miniport Kernel        6/6/2007 7:56:53 PM
tunnel       Microsoft IPv6 Tunnel  Kernel        6/6/2007 7:57:03 PM
uagp35       Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filt Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:07 AM
udfs         udfs                   File System   11/2/2006 1:30:57 AM
uliagpkx     Uli AGP Bus Filter     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:08 AM
uliahci      uliahci                Kernel        9/11/2006 1:51:11 PM
UlSata       UlSata                 Kernel        9/19/2006 5:02:59 PM
ulsata2      ulsata2                Kernel        9/19/2006 5:18:47 PM
umbus        UMBus Enumerator Drive Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:24 AM
usbccgp      Microsoft USB Generic  Kernel        8/30/2007 6:20:08 PM
usbcir       eHome Infrared Receive Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:08 AM
usbehci      Microsoft USB 2.0 Enha Kernel        8/30/2007 6:19:59 PM
usbhub       USB2 Enabled Hub       Kernel        8/30/2007 6:20:18 PM
usbohci      Microsoft USB Open Hos Kernel        8/30/2007 6:19:59 PM
usbprint     Microsoft USB PRINTER  Kernel        11/2/2006 2:14:58 AM
USBSTOR      USB Mass Storage Drive Kernel        4/27/2007 7:39:34 PM
usbuhci      Microsoft USB Universa Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:04 AM
usbvideo     Chicony USB 2.0 Camera Kernel        11/2/2006 1:55:20 AM
UVCFTR       UVCFTR                 Kernel        4/14/2007 12:11:49 AM
vga          vga                    Kernel        11/2/2006 1:53:56 AM
VgaSave      VgaSave                Kernel        11/2/2006 1:53:56 AM
viaagp       VIA AGP Bus Filter     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:06 AM
ViaC7        VIA C7 Processor Drive Kernel        11/2/2006 1:30:19 AM
viaide       viaide                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:36 AM
volmgr       Volume Manager Driver  Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:44 AM
volmgrx      Dynamic Volume Manager Kernel        11/2/2006 1:51:54 AM
volsnap      Storage volumes        Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:11 AM
vsmraid      vsmraid                Kernel        10/2/2006 11:36:20 AM
WacomPen     Wacom Serial Pen HID D Kernel        11/2/2006 1:52:52 AM
Wanarp       Remote Access IP ARP D Kernel        7/3/2007 6:28:16 PM
Wanarpv6     Remote Access IPv6 ARP Kernel        7/3/2007 6:28:16 PM
Wd           Microsoft Watchdog Tim Kernel        11/2/2006 1:54:05 AM
Wdf01000     Kernel Mode Driver Fra Kernel        11/2/2006 1:54:18 AM
WmiAcpi      Microsoft Windows Mana Kernel        11/2/2006 1:35:03 AM
ws2ifsl      Winsock IFS driver     Kernel        11/2/2006 1:58:26 AM
WUDFRd       WUDFRd                 Kernel        11/2/2006 1:54:51 AM

C:\Users\Serato>


----------



## Diabase

That's perfect topher.  I looked at the list of vista drivers available on the Gateway site to see if it could tell me anything more about the drivers that I was missing, but this list tells me a lot more, like the additional information about the Camera.  I trust you haven't connected any other hardware since you got the laptop?  

I emailed Gateway support saying that Vista's performance is disappointing, and while I didn't expect the service Dell provides for multiple operating systems, it would be nice if Gateway could at least equal HP.  I mentioned that it didn't make much sense for Gateway to provide XP drivers for just 3 of the 8 or so hardware components that need XP drivers and not provide the others.  The response was that they do not support changing operating system and that while I might find drivers somewhere on the Internet for each component, Gateway cannot guarantee that the system will work.

While they may maintain this stance for awhile, I encourage everyone who would like to have more XP drivers available for the T1620 to contact Gateway by email or by letter to let them know how you feel.  They are probably just as upset with Microsoft about Vista as we are, because they were promised that everyone would want Vista.   

This is calculus finals week for me and I'm stuck on some basic concepts that I have to learn before the test on Wednesday.  After that I'll get back to searching for drivers for the T1620.  I know that some systems require a particular order for installing drivers, for instance, whenever I build a system based on an Intel motherboard I always install the motherboard software first.  Once I get all the drivers I might just put together a driver package, and maybe do a complete reinstall of XP to make a cleaner system. 

Thanks again topher for your help.


----------



## topher

no problem. the only driver i installed in addition to the stock ones was the driver for my djing interface.

hopefully we'll be able to find some drivers to allow us to downgrade completely. good luck on your test, my calculus final on thursday.. post some progress when you get some free time


----------



## araujo3000

Diabase, thanks! hope you can find the drivers. the windows vista really sucks... 
I will also send an email to Gateway as you suggested. great idea!


----------



## monkey

Hi, i'm new in this forum, and i'm trying to install de xpsp2 on a t-1620. I have a week working on this, and i having bad luck. I found this forum yesterdey, and i want to thanks to diabase, cause i finally install the video drivers reading his posts. The reason of my registration, and this post, is cause i want to thanks to everyone giving something, like others did. I have found the audio drivers for my notebook on the gateway support page. I dont know how i did it, and i dont remember the exact link of where i downloaded, cause i'v downloaded 13 drivers at the same time and i dont make any note of where y take it. But you can find the driver if you look for audio drivers on gatewaythe only thing you have to do, i look for the D00758-001-001 driver, its for another notebook, but it works.

Thanks for your help, and sorry if its not easy to understand what im saying, but i dont speak english very well, and i've tryied to translate what i did. If you have any quiestion, you can ask me, i dont know if this gonna work for others, because i have installes a lot of drivers before this one and you maybe need something more.


----------



## monkey

I forgot to say that im still having a trouble with one audio device on the deviice manager. and 3 unknow devices


----------



## Diabase

*Sound Working!*

*SOUND *
Thank you for your information monkey.

I Googled D00758-001-001 and got:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=sigmatel&st=kw
Gateway T-1620 wasn't on the Parts Supported list, so I downloaded and uncompressed the driver pack 
http://support.gateway.com/support/...scr=SigmaTel Audio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0
and read: 
C:\cabs\D00758-001-001\WDM\Sthda.ini
and found the following line in the file:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_76A0&SUBSYS_107B0565=92XXM4-6.INI

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_76A0&SUBSYS_107B0565 is the Hardware Id listed in Vista for the SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC.

so I read:
C:\cabs\D00758-001-001\WDM\92XXM4-6.INI
Everything looked great, so I loaded the driver *and now the laptop has sound!*

_Thanks again monkey!_

*3 OTHER DEVICEs*
I discovered what the three "Other Device" unknown devices in the XP Device Manager were by right clicking on each device, selecting property, selecting the details tab, and looking at Device Instance Id. 
ACPI\PNP0C32\1
ACPI\PNP0C32\2
ACPI\PNP0C32\3
Goggling: ACPI & PNP0C32 I found “Configuring Windows HotStart” at the Microsoft website.

It said:  _“The Microsoft® Windows Vista™ operating system provides built-in support for launching applications directly from system startup. Windows HotStart™ takes advantage of existing support in Windows Vista for OnNow power management initiatives and technologies, including the platform sleep states and wake capabilities that are defined by the ACPI specification and supported by the Microsoft Windows® Driver Model (WDM), the underlying operating system, and platform hardware.”
“Manufacturers can take advantage of Windows HotStart to add consumer-friendly application-access buttons through chassis front panels or infrared (IR) remote controls to their system designs. A common example of such a control is a media playback button that starts or wakes the computer and immediately (as soon as the system is running) presents the user with a media player or dedicated media shell.”_

I downloaded the Vista driver at Gateway and took it apart to see what it was.  Taking apart the "driver" was pretty easy because all it was was two registry files, and a script file to push the registry files into the registry.  The script file determines whether C:\windows\ehome\ehshell.exe exists then loads one reg file if it does and the other reg file if it doesn't.  It looks these buttons will work mediaplayer if the Media Center doesn't exist.  There must be another real drivers to connect to the buttons.

This discussion covers the same problem.
http://driverzone.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=2821&pid=11342
Unfortunatly the method proposed only leads to the reg files, not to actual hardware drivers.

I believe these three devices add functionality through the 7 media buttons above the laptop keyboar.

*CLONEZILLA*
I want to mention again what great luck I've using Clonezilla.  I recently dumped all my work with XP back off my laptop onto an image and put back the original Vista image so that I could experiment with it for a bit.  When monkey posted news of the audio driver, I copied the Vista partitioned system I'd been streamlining to another image, and put back the XP partitions I'd been working on previously.  It took me awhile to discover such a free and easy system to do all this image work, so I want to share how it worked for me.

I first burned a copy of Clonezilla to a CD from http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/
I created a shared folder called images on an XP machine with at least 15 GB of free space, wired to a hub that I have the T-1620 laptop wired to.  I turned on file sharing, and turned off the Windows Firewall on the XP machine.  The XP machine with the shared folder serves as a SAMBA server with no domain.
I put the Clonezilla CD in the laptop and restarted the laptop. I think I had to run the Gateway BIOS setup (F2) to change the boot order so that the laptop try booting from the CD first.  In Clonezilla, I choose all the default choices to save the partition to an image, accept I choose SAMBA as the server, entered the IP address for the XP machine, changed the user name from administrator, to the user name I use on the XP machine, and un-check ntfsclone.  The first time I created an image of the laptop's drive I left the “ntfsclone” option checked, but after putting the image back, Vista had to run some error checking routine, so to be safer I've chosen to just use the partimage method.

The 1st image I took of the Gateway t-1620 laptop as it came from the store, using Clonezilla with the  ntfsclone option checked took 9.34 GB of space.  I imagine that not using the ntfsclone option would make a larger image (as with the 3rd image below.)  I was able to reinstall the image, and even though the system had to run some error checking routine, everything seemed to work ok afterward.  

After overwriting the laptop's partitions, and installing both XP and Ubuntu on the laptop, I took a 2nd  image of my drive without ntfsclone and this time the image only took 4.52 GB of space.  

I remounted the Vista image, did some modifications, and took a 3rd image of the drive without ntfsclone and the Vista image was 10.3 GB.  

Today, after doing a lot of streamlining in Vista, including getting rid of Vista's backup on the laptop, un-installing all the junkware, installing AVG free edition antivirus, and other useful software, and splitting the partition to add on Ubuntu 7.10, the 4th image of the system only took up 5.95 GB.  Each image read or write took less that 20 minutes.  The XP machine I'm using to store the images is a Pentium 4, 3GHz system with 2GB ram and a 250GB SATA drive.  I've found Clonezilla to be a great tool for backing up systems while I try alternatives.

Thanks again for everyone's help with this.


----------



## Diabase

For the last unknown drivers I used a simple trick:
I restored my Vista image, loaded Driver Magician, using Driver Magician backed up to a usb drive the Vista drivers for these devices:
*ATI PCI Express (3GIO) Filter Driver*
*Direct Application Launch Button*
I then re-installed the XP image, and using Driver Magician, restored both Vista drivers in XP.  It didn't fix the Unknown Devices immediately, but after these two Vista Drivers were installed, I was able to update the device drivers in the Device Manager using the Vista Drivers.  

Driver Magician also can search for driver update but it assumes that all of the drivers I've tried to load were the correct ones.  I made the mistake of trying to use the update sound driver that it found.  I ended up having to roll the system back to the correct sound driver that monkey discovered.

I'd previously applied the Vista Hotkey registry entries so now my media keys, (Direct Application Launch Buttons,) do things like mute the sound, and operate the media player.  I'll continue to look for a better fix and post it when I find it.  

Ultimately I will backup my functional XP image and make a complete reinstall of XP from scratch, using the drivers that I have collected to update the system in the right order.  (System devices first, then intermediate, followed by peripheral devices.)  Following that I will post the complete procedure and any problems to make it easier for others to downgrade their systems.  

I strongly encourage people following this process make backup images of their systems as they proceed.  The backup images I've made using Clonezilla have helped me a number of times in this process.


----------



## loneshark

*Sigmatel Audio Driver*

Hey there,

Try this:
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/sigmatel-stac-audio-driver.html

I haven't tested it yet - I'm compiling my drivers so when I do "upgrade" to XP I'll be ready.

Also, this is hilarious: http://dotnet.org.za/codingsanity/


----------



## loneshark

*An, well done*

I wz reading an earlier vrsion of yr post


----------



## topher

anyone write a comprehensive guide yet?


----------



## bunnywinkles

hi i saw you guys are trying to get the t1620 running xp. i believe i have most to all of the drivers and i am going to be trying them tomorrow to see how it all works. if it works and i have them all i will type up a guide on how to install and i will host a .rar file of the drivers, thought i would let you know. (not doing it till tom. because dont have an ex. hdd yet, and waiting to use Ghost, which is avalible to me at school) dont worry the guide will be written better then this.


----------



## topher

thank you


----------



## bunnywinkles

np, i have typed up the guide and still working on it, the files are uploading, (i dont have my own server and am using free hosting site so any bandwidth anyone could donate would be greatly appriciated) the files should be up tomorrow, im on 768/128 so its taking a good amount of time. the guide is on version .11 im uploading files with version .1 so ill upload the updated guide too. you guys are lucky i dont have too much of a life and got bored, haha.


----------



## bunnywinkles

>.< ok so im getting alot of it, the guide isnt that good write it think its right then its not, on my third revision. im still trying to figure out how to install audio, i havee everything else for the most part


----------



## topher

nice. what software does your guide require? maybe i can prep myself. you used  ghost?


----------



## Resolver1

bunnywinkles said:


> >.< ok so im getting alot of it, the guide isnt that good write it think its right then its not, on my third revision. im still trying to figure out how to install audio, i havee everything else for the most part


This http://support.gateway.com/support/...udio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0&uid=183438670 worked for me. The guy on the previous page gave us the link.


----------



## bunnywinkles

ok so ive found out how to do it! now just to remember! i have everything working

Audio:

Download this: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...e=post&id=2389

then this: http://files.aoaforums.com/F3185-HDMI_R168.exe

and finally this: http://support.gateway.com/support/d... 5.10.5185.0


Video: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_ca.../integrated-xp

those drivers work (technically it is a X1200 series so they should! lol)

The three unknowns are just the ATI SMBus

webcam installs with the drivers for vista from gateway...

usb hub works with the standard drivers

im assuming youve figured out the networking

if im forgeting something just ask ill be happy to tell


----------



## Diabase

I've been working on a lot of other things so haven't had a chance to try again to rebuild XP from scratch again now that I've got drivers to make sure that I have a good overall installation process.  While my XP device manager on my gateway t1620 is clear of errors, and all hardware seems to be working correctly, I know there there are some incorrect device driver entries in my registry resulting from experimentation with forced installation of drivers before finding the right ones.  Yesterday I had a problem with installing software for a portable voice recorder and I believe, (at least hope,) that it is just due to some of these bogus registry entries.  I have also found that the touch pad fails after hibernation requiring me to reboot using keyboard shortcuts to restore functionality, so I will be trying to correct this issue within the new installation process.

When I was first installing drivers the very first driver I looked for was to get Ethernet up and running so that I could use Windows Update.  It is my understanding that it is a better practice to first install system drivers so that peripheral driver installers have accurate information about the rest of the system.  This is just my uneducated view based upon building workstations on older Windows and DOS systems every few years over the past 15 years.  I would appreciate hearing anyone who has a better understanding based on either more frequent experiences with complete installations, or more intimate experience with contemporary device driver installation processes. 

While working on this I am also working on finding drivers for Ubuntu (Linux)
I have posted my discoveries of which devices are functional in Ubuntu 7.10 on the Ubuntu laptop support forum.  So far it seems that only the Ethernet card and video card have good working drivers available in Ubuntu.  The keyboard is functional, but the touch pad fails from time to time.  USB works. The sound card doesn't work at all yet in Ubuntu 7.10.  Unlike Windows, Ubuntu is developed free of charge by the individuals around the world.  I am hoping that by posting my findings on the Ubuntu laptop website that the devices that make up gateway t1620 will be included in the next release of Ubuntu, or others more experienced in this sort of thing will find solutions for the rest of us newer to Linux.


----------



## Resolver1

bunnywinkles said:


> ok so ive found out how to do it! now just to remember! i have everything working
> 
> Audio:
> 
> Download this: http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...e=post&id=2389
> 
> then this: http://files.aoaforums.com/F3185-HDMI_R168.exe
> 
> and finally this: http://support.gateway.com/support/d... 5.10.5185.0
> 
> Video: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_ca.../integrated-xp
> 
> those drivers work (technically it is a X1200 series so they should! lol)
> 
> The three unknowns are just the ATI SMBus
> 
> webcam installs with the drivers for vista from gateway...
> 
> usb hub works with the standard drivers
> 
> im assuming youve figured out the networking
> 
> if im forgeting something just ask ill be happy to tell



You tried but ultimately failed. All of those links except one *don't work*, fix them. 
Here is a comprehensive guide I made for some of the stuff:

1._Audio_- http://support.gateway.com/support/...udio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0&uid=183438670  Click on the link and then press "Download Now" (it's in red). It's a zip file so it will extract all the stuff into C:\cabs\D00758-001-001  and in that folder just click on Setup.exe 
2. _Video_- For video you can use Omega Drivers http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=14 click on Radeon Omega Driver 4.8.442 It's an executable so just follow the stuff on screen. The drivers from Dell wouldn't install, but if you do it manually they work. 
3. _Network Ethernet_- http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/realtek-rtl8100.html it's an executable I believe;
4. _Camera_- http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21664&uid=183748963     it installs the same way as Audio drivers. 
5. _Wireless_- http://www.opendrivers.com/freedown...2-windows-98se-me-2000-xp-vista-download.html   zipped up folder with setup.exe inside.

I'll work on the rest, I'm having issues extracting cab files though.


----------



## bunnywinkles

sorry for messed up links... i swear i put them in right, PM me for what you need then or ask me for my yahoo IM name, i dont feel good putting it on a public forum but ill give it to whoever needs help, again sorry for bad links, im on ubuntu right now getting this up and running. My XP is all fine though, no errors, audio working, video working, everythings all nice and fine. again PM me for help since i cant seem to be good at posting links on forums


----------



## Resolver1

bunnywinkles said:


> sorry for messed up links... i swear i put them in right, PM me for what you need then or ask me for my yahoo IM name, i dont feel good putting it on a public forum but ill give it to whoever needs help, again sorry for bad links, im on ubuntu right now getting this up and running. My XP is all fine though, no errors, audio working, video working, everythings all nice and fine. again PM me for help since i cant seem to be good at posting links on forums


I don't see any pm buttons, but tell me if you got the top buttons working and the touch volume adjuster.


----------



## Diabase

bunnywinkles 
Thank you for the Omega Drivers link.  I'm in the process of doing a clean install of XP pro,and I noticed that the video driver instalation I'd done before wasn't very clean, so I was looking for another solution. Yours worked perfectly!

Thank you!


----------



## Resolver1

Diabase said:


> bunnywinkles
> Thank you for the Omega Drivers link.  I'm in the process of doing a clean install of XP pro,and I noticed that the video driver instalation I'd done before wasn't very clean, so I was looking for another solution. Yours worked perfectly!
> 
> Thank you!



Giving credit to the wrong person, and I'll as you the same question, have you found a way to get the top buttons working.


----------



## Diabase

Resolver1 said:


> Giving credit to the wrong person, and I'll as you the same question, have you found a way to get the top buttons working.



_I apologize Resolver1_, Thank you for this solution.  _It was the perfect fix!_

The only thing I've found to fix the "other" entries for the was using Driver Magician to export the devices from Vista, and then import them back into XP pro.  Unfortunatly, while this solution removed the yellow "other" entries from the Device Manager, and put the correct Direct Application Launch Buttons entries in the system section, this still did not add any functionality to the buttons themselves.  In Vista these buttons control the Windows Media Center which I do not have installed in XP.  In Vista, pressing these buttons starts ehmsas.exe, ehshell.exe, and ehtray, all parts of Media Center.  Reading the Vista "driver" file (2 registry files and a cmd script) it looks like these buttons should run Media Player when Media Center is absent.  (I think I need to do more research about Media Player command line switches to get this to work.)

I completed my full reinstall of XP pro to test all the drivers and everthing seems to be working accept the media buttons and the Digital Mic (next to the camera.)  

I first I downloaded the following divers to my USB drive and installed them in this order.  Here is the method I suggest:

*01 .NET Framework *
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/aa731542.aspx
(because XP pro sp 2 doesn't have this and some drivers require it.) Save file into a directory on your USB stick named "*01 dot Net Framework*"

*02 AMD Turion*
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_14098,00.html
http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/setup.zip  extract zip file and save contents into a directory on your zip drive named "*02 AMD Turion*"
_AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology Driver Version 1.3.2.0053 for Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 (x86 and x64) - Allows the system to automatically adjust the CPU speed, voltage and power combination to match the instantaneous user performance need. This package is a user friendly localized software installation of the driver designed for end-users. This driver supports AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology on Windows XP SP2 and Windows Server 2003 SP2 x86 and x64 Editions._

*03 ATI SMBus*
http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R134875.EXE save file on your USB stick in a directory named "*03 ATI SMBus*"

*04 AMD Dual-Core Optimizer*
http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/Setup.exe
Save file into a directory on your USB stick called "*04 AMD Dual-Core Optimizer*"
_AMD Dual-Core Optimizer - The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction. Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core processor systems, by periodically adjusting the core time-stamp-counters, so that they are synchronized._

*05 VIDEO*
Radeon Omega Driver 4.8.442 
http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=14
(Thanks Resolver1 !) Download ati_omega_xp2k_48442.exe and save it onto your usb stick in a directory called "*05 VIDEO*"

*06 NETWORK*
ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/nic/rtlsetup-pcie(664).zip Unzip and save the directory onto you USB stick as "*06 NETWORK*".

*07 SOUNDCARD*
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21374&dscr=SigmaTel Audio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/sound/integrated/D00758-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00758-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*07 SOUNDCARD*"

*08 buttons(hotstart)vista*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/misc/A20381-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\A20381-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*08 buttons*"
_(This is an incomplete fix for the media buttons.)_

*09 TOUCHPAD*
http://drivers.synaptics.com/Synaptics_Driver_v10_1_8_XP32.exe Download and save the file into your USB stick in a directory named "*09 TOUCHPAD*"

*10 CARDREADER*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/portable/mx3000/D00620-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00620-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*10 CARDREADER*"

*11 WEBCAM*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/webcam/D20189-001-002.exe  Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D20189-001-002.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*11 WEBCAM*"

*12 MODEM*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/portable/mx3000/D00670-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00670-001-001.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*12 MODEM*"

I then installed XP pro with sp2 slipstreamed onto my Gateway t1620.
I installed each of the divers in the order I listed above.
Most of the Gateway cab directories have setup.exe files.  Here are a list of the executables in each directory:

01 run dotnetfx.exe
02 run setup.exe
03 run R134875.EXE
04 run Setup.exe
05 run ati_omega_xp2k_48442.exe
06 run setup.exe
07 run setup.exe
08 run Hotstart.cmd
09 run Synaptics_Driver_v10_1_8_XP32.exe
10 run setup.exe
11 run setup.exe
12 run setup.exe

I then connected the Gateway t1620 to an ethernet cord to my LAN and ran Windows Update in custom mode so that I could select all of the hardware driver updates that it found.  Windows Update has all of the WiFi drivers.  I ran Windows Update repeatedly until it didn't find any more drivers or other updates.  I was able to then install my digital voice recorder software without any device driver problems.  
After that I installed the free version of AVG anti-virus and antispyware to satisfy the Windows Security Center.

I hope this all helps and makes some sense.  This process produced good results for me.

The XP system runs a lot better than the Vista system!  I saved the whole new instalation to another image using Clonezilla, and remounted Vista to checkup on how the digital microphone is hooked up. (I noticed that originally the camera software had not worked in Vista.) The t1620 with Vista installed is so slow and cluncky compaired to the t1620 with XP installed!   

I will continue to work on getting the built-in digital microphone working and to get the media buttons to connect to something, but outside of that I now have a more functional operating system with XP than with Vista.   

Thanks everyone for all of your research!


----------



## Resolver1

CPU stuff will come in handy, thanks for that Diabase. Also I haven't seen that much of an improvement over Vista, and for some reason I kind of miss Vista. Thief Deadly Shadows still runs like crap, iTunes won't launch at all, PS1 emulator has to be manually assigned to 1 CPU every time (something I didn't have to do before), and also Windows Update didn't find any Wireless drivers so I had install them manually.
Thanks for all the extra stuff.


----------



## topher

can anyone else confirm the problem with itunes?

that would be a deal breaker for me as I use it a lot for arranging my music for my dj program.


----------



## Resolver1

topher said:


> can anyone else confirm the problem with itunes?
> 
> that would be a deal breaker for me as I use it a lot for arranging my music for my dj program.


A lot of people on the internet sure can especially if you search "itunes won't launch". There are various tutorials, but some of them are way too long or just don't work. I'm still trying to figure it out , cause you can see it working in the task manager, but it won't launch the gui.


----------



## Diabase

Resolver1 said:


> CPU stuff will come in handy, thanks for that Diabase. Also I haven't seen that much of an improvement over Vista, and for some reason I kind of miss Vista. Thief Deadly Shadows still runs like crap, iTunes won't launch at all, PS1 emulator has to be manually assigned to 1 CPU every time (something I didn't have to do before), and also Windows Update didn't find any Wireless drivers so I had install them manually.
> Thanks for all the extra stuff.



Sorry your missing Vista.  That's one of the reasons that I've recommended using software like Clonezilla.  I hope you have a copy that you can roll your system back to.  I'm not surprised that Thief Deadly Shadows doesn't run well because the video card in the Gateway t1620 system isn't very good.  

Here is a list of all of the Microsoft Updates available to me following installation of XP pro Sp2 and drivers 1/13/2008 by selecting the Custom option:

Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366)  
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1  
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1 (KB929300)  
Update for .NET Framework 3.0: x86 (KB932471)  
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 1 (KB929300)  
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1  
Agere - Modems - Agere Systems HDA Modem  
Update for .NET Framework 3.0: x86 (KB932471)  
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - Networking - Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. - Networking - Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter  
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 1 (KB110806)  
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0: x86 (KB928416)  
Root Certificates Update  
ATI - Sound - ATI Function Driver for High Definition Audio - ATI 791A  
Agere Systems - Modems - Agere Systems HDA Modem  
Microsoft .NET Framework version 1.1  
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943460)  
Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool - January 2008 (KB890830)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB937894)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB933729)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB936021)  
Update for Windows XP (KB938828)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941644)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921503)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938829)  
Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 6.0 and Microsoft XML Core Services 6.0 Service Pack 1 (KB933579)  
Update for Windows XP (KB942763)  
Security Update for Windows XP with Windows Media Format Runtime 9.5 and 11 (KB941569)  
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB928365)  
Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 7 for Windows XP (KB942615)  
Security Update for Outlook Express for Windows XP (KB941202)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941568)  
Update for Windows Media Player 11 for Windows XP (KB939683)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB943485)  
Security Update for Internet Explorer 7 for Windows XP (KB938127)  
Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB936181)  
Windows Genuine Advantage Notification (KB905474)  
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 for Windows XP (KB936782)  
Security Update for Windows XP (KB944653)  

Ever since I first bought my Gateway t1620 I've taken complete hard drive images before I've made any significant change.  Yesterday I turned back time to the original image I took 11/24/07 right after I bought the machine so that I could look again at how the hardware was configured.  Today I loaded an cleaned-up image of Vista I created 12/14/07 having removed all the bundle-ware and tease-ware, and having turned off all the fancy Vista animation.  Even the cleaned-up version loads slower (1 min,20sec boot) than my latest XP pro installation (1 minute boot).  

I found some documentation of general performance issues for Vista on Wikipedia at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Windows_Vista.  The section on performance begins with the statement "_Windows Vista executes typical applications slower than Windows XP, for the same hardware configuration._"  Vista has not seen it's first service pack yet so maybe the system will improve with time.  People will come up with ways to deal with Vista's shortcomings dealing with privacy, security, and performance.  Until then I will save my Vista images, but continue to use XP for now.

I remember back when I first used Windows 3.1. how much slower Windows programs ran than DOS programs.  Less than megabyte of RAM just wasn't enough for Windows; I needed 4 megabytes!  

For my uses, the Gateway T1620 is a low end laptop and is not a significant enough hardware upgrade to allow for all the system overhead of the new Vista operating system.  I admit, Vista is very pretty, but I thought the same about Window 3.1.  In both cases with the hardware I've had, I've chosen to have an operating system that is functional rather than pretty.  In the case of the T1620, I'm using it as a mobile system that I can open up and work on quickly when away from home.  I didn't by a new laptop to get a new operating system, I did it to get a system that was a little bit faster and have a lot more hard drive space.  

On the other hand, if I wanted to turn this laptop into a gaming machine, I'd do what I did with my old 2001 workstation by making a hardware profile that only loads what I need for games.  The game hardware profile that I created had all networking hardware and services turned off and all security software and services shut down.  With the hardware profile startup feature enabled I had a choice to run the machine in gaming mode, to select the normal profile, or use another hardware profiles for other specific purposes.  Unfortunately, the "Hardware profiles" startup feature has been removed in Vista.  To do this sort of thing you would have to use XP.


----------



## Diabase

The buttons work! At least part way. Following all the directions I posted 01-14-2008 at 08:31 PM does not get rid of the "other" entries, but once the Media Player is set up, and and music is started, the media buttons can stop, backup, and change tracks.  The mute button works all the time so is handy when browsing to a site with annoying theme music, squelching a program's theme music, or just temporally turning of the Windows sounds.  The left "music" button doesn't appear to do anything yet, and the DVD button doesn't do anything even with a DVD disk installed.  I don't have any DVD codec to play DVDs yet so when doing more research I found this page concerning media buttons on Dell notebooks: http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-42841.html

I'm going to make another copy of my system, (just in case,) and then experiment with loading Dell MediaDirect and iTunes to see if these will work together with this hardware.


----------



## Ino

Thank you guys, im also planning to use xp on my t1620 . I already downloaded all drivers you have suggested, is the wifi driver included there? i use wifi in posting this and it is my only connection. will it work after i installed all those 12 drivers? diabase said that he needed to update windows for wifi drivers. how can i get those?i dont have ethernet
thanks


----------



## Diabase

Ino said:


> Thank you guys, im also planning to use xp on my t1620 . I already downloaded all drivers you have suggested, is the wifi driver included there? i use wifi in posting this and it is my only connection. will it work after i installed all those 12 drivers? diabase said that he needed to update windows for wifi drivers. how can i get those?i dont have ethernet
> thanks



See Resolver1's post 01-12-2008, 03:30 PM for the wireless driver he used here: http://www.computerforum.com/103746-gateway-t1620-4.html#post868336


----------



## Ino

Great! i'll start installing tomorrow and start studying how Clonezilla works now. 
Thank you all.


----------



## bunnywinkles

the more i look at it the more im realizing my xp shouldnt work...but for some reason it does... i think my computer has a brain (cpu) like me, it just knows that its gotta work so it pulls it off, i installed like 6 drivers and all the ! ponts went away so i was happy, it crashes sometimes when watching movies but thats ok dont bother me too much. iTunes works absolutely fine for me. everything ive thrown at it has ran fine, yet i have like half the stuff you guys do... it just weird... its like the internet... it shouldnt work... but it does...


----------



## Resolver1

Diabase said:


> Sorry your missing Vista.  That's one of the reasons that I've recommended using software like Clonezilla.  I hope you have a copy that you can roll your system back to.  I'm not surprised that Thief Deadly Shadows doesn't run well because the video card in the Gateway t1620 system isn't very good.


I can't really call the GPU 'bad', I would call the game's programmers 'bad'. I just installed Crysis for laughs to see how slow it would  run, and the funny thing it runs better than Thief on higher resolution (800x600). I can only get descent frame rate on 640x480 resolution, other wise it won't go above 20 frames, and I'm comparing a current gen game that has more physics in one tree than Thief has in its entire level.


----------



## Diabase

Resolver1 said:


> I can't really call the GPU 'bad', I would call the game's programmers 'bad'. I just installed Crysis for laughs to see how slow it would  run, and the funny thing it runs better than Thief on higher resolution (800x600). I can only get descent frame rate on 640x480 resolution, other wise it won't go above 20 frames, and I'm comparing a current gen game that has more physics in one tree than Thief has in its entire level.



Thanks Resolver1 for the news about Crysis.

I'm still amazed how often great games are released with so many errors.  I agree, much of my hardware processing power in the past seems to be used to compensate for simple coding mistakes in games. 

I ran the Crysis System Requirements Lab from the Crysis web site and it gives a PASS for all Gateway t1620 systems.  I admit, I am surprised.   

I notice the Vista minimum system requirements for Crysis are higher than the XP minimum system requirements.  (i.e. 1.6 GB RAM for Vista, 1 GB RAM for XP.)  It looks from the Crysis System Requirements Lab results that Crysis can use the dual AMD 1.8GHz CPU as though it was a 3.64 GHz CPU!  

I think I'll try out Crysis on my Gateway t1620.


----------



## mirous

*Clonezilla*

Hi all, first thanx to all, I was able to get my 6824 down to XP. With sound  

But I tried to play a little bit. And I have an issue with clonezilla sw. I have backed up all original Vista stuff on USB hdd. That worked fine and I have all images I made. the problem appears when I want to get the image back on laptop SATA drive. I'm able to start clonezilla, map usb drive as source and than it shows me just one option to go as target drive which is "sdc1" partition. But my SATA drive partition where I want to put the image back is "sda1". Anyone knows the way?


----------



## mirous

mirous said:


> Hi all, first thanx to all, I was able to get my 6824 down to XP. With sound
> 
> But I tried to play a little bit. And I have an issue with clonezilla sw. I have backed up all original Vista stuff on USB hdd. That worked fine and I have all images I made. the problem appears when I want to get the image back on laptop SATA drive. I'm able to start clonezilla, map usb drive as source and than it shows me just one option to go as target drive which is "sdc1" partition. But my SATA drive partition where I want to put the image back is "sda1". Anyone knows the way?


Got it !! I connected the USB hdd back to the second machine and I figured out, that all files of image are named sdc1..... So I renamed to sda1... and it works fine. I am just wondering why clever Clonezilla:
1) does not allow me to plug an image to different partition
2) why it named the image of my first parition on my only disk as sdc1

any hints? thanks.


----------



## jacklazara

Resolver1 said:


> You tried but ultimately failed. All of those links except one *don't work*, fix them.
> Here is a comprehensive guide I made for some of the stuff:
> 
> 1._Audio_- http://support.gateway.com/support/...udio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0&uid=183438670  Click on the link and then press "Download Now" (it's in red). It's a zip file so it will extract all the stuff into C:\cabs\D00758-001-001  and in that folder just click on Setup.exe
> 2. _Video_- For video you can use Omega Drivers http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=14 click on Radeon Omega Driver 4.8.442 It's an executable so just follow the stuff on screen. The drivers from Dell wouldn't install, but if you do it manually they work.
> 3. _Network Ethernet_- http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/realtek-rtl8100.html it's an executable I believe;
> 4. _Camera_- http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21664&uid=183748963     it installs the same way as Audio drivers.
> 5. _Wireless_- http://www.opendrivers.com/freedown...2-windows-98se-me-2000-xp-vista-download.html   zipped up folder with setup.exe inside.
> 
> I'll work on the rest, I'm having issues extracting cab files though.



nice! thanks forr info


----------



## jacklazara

Ino said:


> Thank you guys, im also planning to use xp on my t1620 . I already downloaded all drivers you have suggested, is the wifi driver included there? i use wifi in posting this and it is my only connection. will it work after i installed all those 12 drivers? diabase said that he needed to update windows for wifi drivers. how can i get those?i dont have ethernet
> thanks



yeah wi-fi is included


----------



## Ino

i just installed xp..

i have 4 ?! unknown on my device manager:

audio device on high definition audio bus
unknown device
unknown device
unknown device

i also have a removable disk which can be seen on my computer and a safety remove hardware on my system tray.

mic not working, buttons not working  

any updates?


----------



## mirous

Ino said:


> i just installed xp..
> 
> i have 4 ?! unknown on my device manager:
> 
> audio device on high definition audio bus
> unknown device
> unknown device
> unknown device
> 
> i also have a removable disk which can be seen on my computer and a safety remove hardware on my system tray.
> 
> mic not working, buttons not working
> 
> any updates?



Device is the microphone on the lid (I think), no idea here, neither the Vista driver works.

3 unknown devs are buttons. manually reintalled buttons driver from vista and they work partially (mute, play, pause, stop, ffw, rew work OK with MediaPlayer 11, Music, DVD and "arrow" button are dead)


----------



## mirous

Ino said:


> i just installed xp..
> 
> i have 4 ?! unknown on my device manager:
> 
> audio device on high definition audio bus
> unknown device
> unknown device
> unknown device
> 
> i also have a removable disk which can be seen on my computer and a safety remove hardware on my system tray.
> 
> mic not working, buttons not working
> 
> any updates?



One update on Mic driver. What I did I just backed up both HD Audio drivers from Vista using Driver Magician. Then I recovered those drivers in XP also for the last missing Audio device. The status changed, now it is listed in the group of audio thing and the system just puts exclamation to it with comment "device could not be started". BUT. I tried Skype and the mic works! The only thing I have to do is set up the proper gain to avoid excessive noise on the mic input. I called to my family in Europe yesterday without any problem. I assume this microphone is still missing some drivers for it's digital features, but it works for me in Skype, that all I need.


----------



## chris89

Ino said:


> i just installed xp..
> 
> i have 4 ?! unknown on my device manager:
> 
> audio device on high definition audio bus
> unknown device
> unknown device
> unknown device
> 
> i also have a removable disk which can be seen on my computer and a safety remove hardware on my system tray.
> 
> mic not working, buttons not working
> 
> any updates?



The audio device on high definition audio bus refers to the hdmi audio output.  If your windows sound works fine and if you won't be using HDMI to hook ur laptop up to an HDTV, it's safe to Disable this device.  Since i have a Gateway t-1628 and those are the same devices i have left but my computer works great with all 4 of those "unknown devices" Disabled.  I would like to know what those 3 Unknown Devices" are though...  They said they are Microsoft ACPI Compliant Embedded Controller.  Actually i realized that i don't have the modem driver installed.  Where can i find that driver?  I have 5 devices disabled and my computer works great.  There's One thing that ticks me off the is the GPU Core and memory clocks Are supposed to be running at 400mhz Core clock and 200mhz Memory clock and in GPUZ it says the core is at 57mhz and memory is at 401mhz.  PC Wizard 2008 says that the GPU core clock is running at 171mhz and the memory is at 401mhz...  Here's is what PC Wizard says.  I copied it.  This GPU Core speed is not at it's Proper Speed, Therefore Your *NOT* getting proper 3d performance as what it's *Meant* to be running at...  So ur getting *Significantly Reduced 3d performance *out of ur Graphics Card.  Please use GPUZ and PC Wizard 2008 to see what ur GPU is running at and Post what it says Please!  THANK YOU  By The Way i think a VIDEO BIOS UPDATE Might fix these clock problems, where could i find a new Video Bios update for this chipset/ graphics adapter?  Also GPUZ and PC Wizard 2008 say that my chipset is the RS690M, But wikipedia says that the RS690M would have the Radeon X1250 but my Laptop says it's the Radeon X1270... Is there something i missing?  Anywho even if it was an x1250 it should be at 350mhz.  PLEASE, Anyone have any insight on this odd "situation/ conclusion"? 

GPU Information :	 
Number of GPU :	1 
Codename :	RS690M 
Memory Type :	SDRAM
GPU Frequency :	171.84 MHz - [initial : 400 MHz] 
Memory Frequency GPU :	400.96 MHz - [initial : 200 MHz] 
DirectX Support :	9.0c 
Pixel Shader Version :	2.0

This Came Directly From wikipedia

RS690M AMD M690 chipset February 2007 Turion 64 X2,
Athlon 64 X2 mobile 80nm, 800mhz FSB Radeon X700 IGP
(Radeon X1250, 350 MHz), AVIVO, HDCP, no HDMI SB600 A-Link Express II Mobile chipset
Powerplay 7.0

_RS690T AMD M690T chipset February 2007 Turion 64 X2,
Athlon 64 X2 mobile 80nm, 800mhz FSB Radeon X700 IGP
*(Radeon X1270, 400 MHz)*, AVIVO, HDMI with HDCP SB600 A-Link Express II Mobile chipset
Powerplay 7.0_


----------



## Link

About two weeks ago I bought a Gateway T-1628 when it was on sale at Bestbuy while I was on vacation.  So far I am pretty pleased with its performance value.  Its by far the cheapest PC I have bought to date yet its still suprisingly fast for the price I paid.  Not being a fan of Vista took me on an Oddyssey seeking out how to downgrade from Vista to XP.  This is what allowed me find this great forum.  Here are my questions:

First I am curious if the issue occurs in Vista too but according to Catalyst mine is 400 core 200 mem which is what its supposed to be at.  Has anyone else seen the issue?  Has it been confirmed in performance tests?  Does the 3d absolutely suck with the t-162* with XP installed or is it still as good or better than with vista installed?  And finally has it been fixed or are you just dealin' with it?


----------



## metal_777

Diabase said:


> *01 .NET Framework *
> http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/netframework/aa731542.aspx
> (because XP pro sp 2 doesn't have this and some drivers require it.) Save file into a directory on your USB stick named "*01 dot Net Framework*"
> 
> *02 AMD Turion*
> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_14098,00.html
> http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/setup.zip  extract zip file and save contents into a directory on your zip drive named "*02 AMD Turion*"
> _AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology Driver Version 1.3.2.0053 for Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 (x86 and x64) - Allows the system to automatically adjust the CPU speed, voltage and power combination to match the instantaneous user performance need. This package is a user friendly localized software installation of the driver designed for end-users. This driver supports AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology on Windows XP SP2 and Windows Server 2003 SP2 x86 and x64 Editions._
> 
> *03 ATI SMBus*
> http://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R134875.EXE save file on your USB stick in a directory named "*03 ATI SMBus*"
> 
> *04 AMD Dual-Core Optimizer*
> http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/Setup.exe
> Save file into a directory on your USB stick called "*04 AMD Dual-Core Optimizer*"
> _AMD Dual-Core Optimizer - The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction. Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core processor systems, by periodically adjusting the core time-stamp-counters, so that they are synchronized._
> 
> *05 VIDEO*
> Radeon Omega Driver 4.8.442
> http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=14
> (Thanks Resolver1 !) Download ati_omega_xp2k_48442.exe and save it onto your usb stick in a directory called "*05 VIDEO*"
> 
> *06 NETWORK*
> ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/nic/rtlsetup-pcie(664).zip Unzip and save the directory onto you USB stick as "*06 NETWORK*".
> 
> *07 SOUNDCARD*
> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21374&dscr=SigmaTel Audio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/sound/integrated/D00758-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00758-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*07 SOUNDCARD*"
> 
> *08 buttons(hotstart)vista*
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/misc/A20381-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\A20381-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*08 buttons*"
> _(This is an incomplete fix for the media buttons.)_
> 
> *09 TOUCHPAD*
> http://drivers.synaptics.com/Synaptics_Driver_v10_1_8_XP32.exe Download and save the file into your USB stick in a directory named "*09 TOUCHPAD*"
> 
> *10 CARDREADER*
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/portable/mx3000/D00620-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00620-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*10 CARDREADER*"
> 
> *11 WEBCAM*
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/webcam/D20189-001-002.exe  Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D20189-001-002.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*11 WEBCAM*"
> 
> *12 MODEM*
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/portable/mx3000/D00670-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00670-001-001.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*12 MODEM*"



I'm Having problems with the FTP files, I can't download them, I dont have logun and password, how do i get these files? how do i get an id and pass?

Tanks!!!!


----------



## mep916

metal_777 said:


> I'm Having problems with the FTP files, I can't download them, I dont have logun and password, how do i get these files? how do i get an id and pass?
> 
> Tanks!!!!



Here's a link to the drivers....

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=1015326R

Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## metal_777

mep916 said:


> Here's a link to the drivers....
> 
> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?st=pn&param=1015326R
> 
> Is that what you're looking for?



I'm looking for these:


08 buttons(hotstart)vista
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_s...81-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\A20381-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "08 buttons"
(This is an incomplete fix for the media buttons.)

10 CARDREADER
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_s...20-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00620-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "10 CARDREADER"


12 MODEM
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_s...70-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00670-001-001.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "12 MODEM"


Tanks!


----------



## mep916

metal_777 said:


> I'm looking for these:
> 08 buttons(hotstart)vista
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_s...81-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\A20381-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "08 buttons"
> (This is an incomplete fix for the media buttons.)



For that, consider chatting live with a support rep. 



metal_777 said:


> 10 CARDREADER
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_s...20-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00620-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "10 CARDREADER"
> 
> 
> 12 MODEM
> ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_s...70-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00670-001-001.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "12 MODEM"



Are you looking for drivers? If so, you can download those from the link I provided. 

This is for a Gateway T-1628, right?


----------



## metal_777

mep916 said:


> Are you looking for drivers? If so, you can download those from the link I provided.
> 
> This is for a Gateway T-1628, right?



Yes, I'm looking for drivers but i cant download from the FTP, it asks for id and pass that i dont have  is there other way?

GATEWAY T-1620

Tanks!!!


----------



## drcapable

*did you find what you were looking for?*



chris89 said:


> The audio device on high definition audio bus refers to the hdmi audio output.  If your windows sound works fine and if you won't be using HDMI to hook ur laptop up to an HDTV, it's safe to Disable this device.  Since i have a Gateway t-1628 and those are the same devices i have left but my computer works great with all 4 of those "unknown devices" Disabled.  I would like to know what those 3 Unknown Devices" are though...  They said they are Microsoft ACPI Compliant Embedded Controller.  Actually i realized that i don't have the modem driver installed.  Where can i find that driver?  I have 5 devices disabled and my computer works great.  There's One thing that ticks me off the is the GPU Core and memory clocks Are supposed to be running at 400mhz Core clock and 200mhz Memory clock and in GPUZ it says the core is at 57mhz and memory is at 401mhz.  PC Wizard 2008 says that the GPU core clock is running at 171mhz and the memory is at 401mhz...  Here's is what PC Wizard says.  I copied it.  This GPU Core speed is not at it's Proper Speed, Therefore Your *NOT* getting proper 3d performance as what it's *Meant* to be running at...  So ur getting *Significantly Reduced 3d performance *out of ur Graphics Card.  Please use GPUZ and PC Wizard 2008 to see what ur GPU is running at and Post what it says Please!  THANK YOU  By The Way i think a VIDEO BIOS UPDATE Might fix these clock problems, where could i find a new Video Bios update for this chipset/ graphics adapter?  Also GPUZ and PC Wizard 2008 say that my chipset is the RS690M, But wikipedia says that the RS690M would have the Radeon X1250 but my Laptop says it's the Radeon X1270... Is there something i missing?  Anywho even if it was an x1250 it should be at 350mhz.  PLEASE, Anyone have any insight on this odd "situation/ conclusion"?
> 
> GPU Information :
> Number of GPU :	1
> Codename :	RS690M
> Memory Type :	SDRAM
> GPU Frequency :	171.84 MHz - [initial : 400 MHz]
> Memory Frequency GPU :	400.96 MHz - [initial : 200 MHz]
> DirectX Support :	9.0c
> Pixel Shader Version :	2.0
> 
> This Came Directly From wikipedia
> 
> RS690M AMD M690 chipset February 2007 Turion 64 X2,
> Athlon 64 X2 mobile 80nm, 800mhz FSB Radeon X700 IGP
> (Radeon X1250, 350 MHz), AVIVO, HDCP, no HDMI SB600 A-Link Express II Mobile chipset
> Powerplay 7.0
> 
> _RS690T AMD M690T chipset February 2007 Turion 64 X2,
> Athlon 64 X2 mobile 80nm, 800mhz FSB Radeon X700 IGP
> *(Radeon X1270, 400 MHz)*, AVIVO, HDMI with HDCP SB600 A-Link Express II Mobile chipset
> Powerplay 7.0_




I wanted to follow up and see if you found what you were looking for, also did all the drivers work for you?  Please let me know if there are any updates to this post


Gateway t-1620


----------



## markerman1971

*Gateway T-1628*

Wow.  I'm really disappointed in Gateway's lack of support for XP regarding the T-1628 Laptop.  I'm in the same boat as many of the posts.  I'm finally down to the (3) unknown devices is the device manager.  Hmmmmmm......I know one of them has to be the nifty 10-button dealio......which I've seen many posts on for links to drivers but when I go to install I get the message something to the effect of won't support this system or something.  Arrrrggggghhhh.  

Does anyone have any idea what the remaining (2) unknown devices might be?  After working on this one.....I'll never by a gateway. 

Thanks in advance for anyones suggestions.


----------



## sku11

*Gateway M 6824*



mirous said:


> Hi all, first thanx to all, I was able to get my 6824 down to XP. With sound
> 
> But I tried to play a little bit. And I have an issue with clonezilla sw. I have backed up all original Vista stuff on USB hdd. That worked fine and I have all images I made. the problem appears when I want to get the image back on laptop SATA drive. I'm able to start clonezilla, map usb drive as source and than it shows me just one option to go as target drive which is "sdc1" partition. But my SATA drive partition where I want to put the image back is "sda1". Anyone knows the way?


Could you please provide the link for all the xp drivers? I want to install win xp on my m6824. I couldn't get the driver for xp. Thanks in advance...


----------



## magari

*help me please*

I need the user and password of ftp server for download file...

ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/sound/integrated/D00758-001-001.exe[/URL] Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00758-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*07 SOUNDCARD*"

*08 buttons(hotstart)vista*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/misc/A20381-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\A20381-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*08 buttons*"
_(This is an incomplete fix for the media buttons.)_

*09 TOUCHPAD*
http://drivers.synaptics.com/Synaptics_Driver_v10_1_8_XP32.exe Download and save the file into your USB stick in a directory named "*09 TOUCHPAD*"

*10 CARDREADER*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/portable/mx3000/D00620-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00620-001-001\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*10 CARDREADER*"

*11 WEBCAM*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_vista/webcam/D20189-001-002.exe  Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D20189-001-002.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*11 WEBCAM*"

*12 MODEM*
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/win_xp/portable/mx3000/D00670-001-001.exe Run the file then copy C:\cabs\D00670-001-001.exe\ onto the UDB stick and rename it "*12 MODEM*"

I then installed XP pro with sp2 slipstreamed onto my Gateway t1620.
I installed each of the divers in the order I listed above.
Most of the Gateway cab directories have setup.exe files.  Here are a list of the executables in each directory:

01 run dotnetfx.exe
02 run setup.exe
03 run R134875.EXE
04 run Setup.exe
05 run ati_omega_xp2k_48442.exe
06 run setup.exe
07 run setup.exe
08 run Hotstart.cmd
09 run Synaptics_Driver_v10_1_8_XP32.exe
10 run setup.exe
11 run setup.exe
12 run setup.exe

I then connected the Gateway t1620 to an ethernet cord to my LAN and ran Windows Update in custom mode so that I could select all of the hardware driver updates that it found.  Windows Update has all of the WiFi drivers.  I ran Windows Update repeatedly until it didn't find any more drivers or other updates.  I was able to then install my digital voice recorder software without any device driver problems.  
After that I installed the free version of AVG anti-virus and antispyware to satisfy the Windows Security Center.

I hope this all helps and makes some sense.  This process produced good results for me.

The XP system runs a lot better than the Vista system!  I saved the whole new instalation to another image using Clonezilla, and remounted Vista to checkup on how the digital microphone is hooked up. (I noticed that originally the camera software had not worked in Vista.) The t1620 with Vista installed is so slow and cluncky compaired to the t1620 with XP installed!   

I will continue to work on getting the built-in digital microphone working and to get the media buttons to connect to something, but outside of that I now have a more functional operating system with XP than with Vista.   

Thanks everyone for all of your research![/QUOTE]


----------



## mariolo

just made 2 .rars from all drivers i got here that made my t-1620 work with xp i just have 3 unknown devices 

.rar downloaded from all 12 steps in this thread + wireless driver


> http://rapidshare.com/files/181247900/xp_laptop.rar



an auto-installer archive made in driver genius with all drivers i have in my xp 


> http://rapidshare.com/files/181242410/Driver_Backup_1-8-2009-191032.rar



i hope it helps


----------



## Veggii

well this is a very nice thread  ty everyone for hard work.
I have signed up too add abit of info too this thread as i have a gateway T-1625. I recently purchase this laptop and didnt think much about it looked good had vista on it.so i went to partition hardrive and my partition software didnt work in vista so i tried a new parttiton software and the damn thing deleted everything! no vista disk,no recovery diask, cant read the vista product key code number on bottom, so  i had to load my trusty XPpro ! then the off to the gateway website and oh shit no support WTF!!! I so i basically got to about were you guys are except i'm running catalyst 9.2 vid driver I found this little program called unknown device identifier and ran well i have try not sure if i did run it proper but i did the report>notepad and check this out;

NT: Driver Problem detected: attempting to fix...
NT: Driver hopefully fixed, retrying...
 Craig Hart's PCI+AGP bus sniffer, Version 1.6, freeware made in 1996-2005.

Searching for Devices using CFG Mechanism 1 [OS: Win XP Service Pack 3]


 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 0, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 7910h Unknown
 Command 0006h (Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 3220h (Supports 66MHz, Received Target Abort, Received Master Abort, Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to HOST
 Subsystem ID 12341002h Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 1, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 7912h Unknown
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0230h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 01h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to PCI
 PCI Bridge Information:
   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 1, Subordinate Bus Number 1
   Secondary Bus Command 000Ch (ISA mapping, VGA mapping)
   Secondary Bus Status 2220h (Supports 66MHz, Received Master Abort, Medium Timing)
   Secondary Bus Latency 40h
   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 00009000h to 00009FFFh (32-bit I/O space)
   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : CFD00000h to CFEFFFFFh
   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 00000000B0000000h to 00000000BFFFFFFFh
 New Capabilities List Present:
   HyperTransport Capability
     SubType : MSI Mapping
   Subsystem ID & Subsystem Vendor ID Capability
     SSVID : 1002h
     SSID  : 7912h

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 5, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 7915h Unknown
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 01h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to PCI
 PCI Bridge Information:
   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 2, Subordinate Bus Number 7
   Secondary Bus Command 0004h (ISA mapping)
   Secondary Bus Status 0000h
   Secondary Bus Latency 00h
   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 0000F000h to 0000FFFFh (32-bit I/O space)
   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : FAC00000h to FEBFFFFFh
   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.2
     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
     PME# signalling is currently disabled
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
     3.3v AUX Current required : 0mA (Self powered)
   PCI Express Capability, Version 1
     Device/Port Type : 
       Root port of PCI Express Root Complex
     Port Type :
       Port is an Expansion Slot
     Device Control :
       Unsupported Request Severity is Fatal
     Device Status :
     Link Capabilities : 
       Maximum Link Speed : 2.5Gb/s
       Maximum Link Width : x1
       Link Port Number   : 247
     Link Control :
       Asynchronous Clocking in Use
     Link Status :
       Current Link Speed : 2.5Gb/s
       Current Link Width : x16
     Slot Capabilities :
       Hot Plug Surprise is Possible
       Hot Plug Capable
       Slot Power Limit Value :  23.800 Watts
       Physical slot Number 0
   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
     MSI is disabled
     MSI function can generate 32-bit addresses
   Subsystem ID & Subsystem Vendor ID Capability
     SSVID : 1002h
     SSID  : 1234h
   HyperTransport Capability
     SubType : MSI Mapping

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 7, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 7917h Unknown
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 01h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to PCI
 PCI Bridge Information:
   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 8, Subordinate Bus Number 13
   Secondary Bus Command 0004h (ISA mapping)
   Secondary Bus Status 2000h (Received Master Abort, Fast Timing)
   Secondary Bus Latency 00h
   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : 0000A000h to 0000AFFFh (32-bit I/O space)
   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : F0200000h to F02FFFFFh
   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.2
     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
     PME# signalling is currently disabled
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
     3.3v AUX Current required : 0mA (Self powered)
   PCI Express Capability, Version 1
     Device/Port Type : 
       Root port of PCI Express Root Complex
     Port Type :
       Port is an Expansion Slot
     Device Control :
       Unsupported Request Severity is Fatal
     Device Status :
     Link Capabilities : 
       Maximum Link Speed : 2.5Gb/s
       Maximum Link Width : x1
       Link Port Number   : 4
     Link Control :
       Common Clock Configuration In Use
     Link Status :
       Current Link Speed : 2.5Gb/s
       Current Link Width : x1
     Slot Capabilities :
       Slot Power Limit Value :   8.000 Watts
       Physical slot Number 0
   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
     MSI is disabled
     MSI function can generate 32-bit addresses
   Subsystem ID & Subsystem Vendor ID Capability
     SSVID : 1002h
     SSID  : 1234h
   HyperTransport Capability
     SubType : MSI Mapping

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 18, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4380h IXP SB600 Serial ATA Controller
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0A30h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Signalled Target Abort, Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Storage, type IDE (ATA)
 PCI EIDE Controller Features :
   BusMaster EIDE is supported
   Primary   Channel is in native mode at Addresses 0 & 1
   Secondary Channel is in native mode at Addresses 2 & 3
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is an I/O Port : 00008440h
 Address 1 is an I/O Port : 00008434h
 Address 2 is an I/O Port : 00008438h
 Address 3 is an I/O Port : 00008430h
 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 00008400h
 Address 5 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0309000h
 System IRQ 22, INT# A
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
     Does not support PME# signalling
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 19, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4387h IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI0)
 Command 0017h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 02A0h (Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Serial, type USB (OHCI)
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0304000h
 System IRQ 16, INT# A

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 19, Device Function 1
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4388h IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI1)
 Command 0017h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 02A0h (Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Serial, type USB (OHCI)
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0305000h
 System IRQ 17, INT# B

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 19, Device Function 2
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4389h IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI2)
 Command 0017h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 02A0h (Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Serial, type USB (OHCI)
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0306000h
 System IRQ 18, INT# C

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 19, Device Function 3
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 438Ah IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI3)
 Command 0017h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 02A0h (Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Serial, type USB (OHCI)
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0307000h
 System IRQ 17, INT# B

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 19, Device Function 4
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 438Bh IXP SB600 USB Controller (OHCI4)
 Command 0017h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 02A0h (Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Serial, type USB (OHCI)
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0308000h
 System IRQ 18, INT# C

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 19, Device Function 5
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4386h IXP SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)
 Command 0017h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 02B0h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Serial, type USB 2.0 (EHCI)
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : F0309400h
 System IRQ 19, INT# D
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
     Supports low power State D1
     Supports low power State D2
     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D1, D2, D3hot
     PME# signalling is currently disabled
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
   USB 2.0 EHCI Debug Port Capability

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 20, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4385h IXP SB600 SMBUS Controller
 Command 0003h (I/O Access, Memory Access)
 Status 0230h (Has Capabilities List, Supports 66MHz, Medium Timing)
 Revision 14h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Serial, type SMBus Controller
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is an I/O Port : 00008410h
 New Capabilities List Present:
   HyperTransport Capability
     SubType : MSI Mapping

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 20, Device Function 1
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 438Ch IXP SB600 ATA Controller
 Command 0015h (I/O Access, BusMaster, MemWrite+Invalidate)
 Status 0220h (Supports 66MHz, Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Storage, type IDE (ATA)
 PCI EIDE Controller Features :
   BusMaster EIDE is supported
   Primary   Channel is at I/O Port 01F0h and IRQ 14
   Secondary Channel is at I/O Port 0170h and IRQ 15
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is an I/O Port : 000001F0h
 Address 1 is an I/O Port : 000003F4h
 Address 2 is an I/O Port : 00000000h
 Address 3 is an I/O Port : 00000000h
 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 00008420h

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 20, Device Function 2
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4383h IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller
 Command 0006h (Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0410h (Has Capabilities List, Slow Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Multimedia, type Hi-definition Audio
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : F0300000h
 System IRQ 16, INT# A
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D0, D3hot, D3cold
     PME# signalling is currently disabled
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
     3.3v AUX Current required : 55mA

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 20, Device Function 3
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 438Dh IXP SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge
 Command 000Fh (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster, Special Cycles)
 Status 0220h (Supports 66MHz, Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to ISA
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 20, Device Function 4
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 4384h IXP SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 02A0h (Supports 66MHz, Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Medium Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 81h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to PCI (Subtractive Decode)
 PCI Bridge Information:
   Primary Bus Number 0, Secondary Bus Number 14, Subordinate Bus Number 19
   Secondary Bus Command 0002h ()
   Secondary Bus Status 2280h (Supports Back-To-Back Trans., Received Master Abort, Medium Timing)
   Secondary Bus Latency 40h
   I/O Port Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
   Memory   Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None
   Prefetchable Memory Range Passed to Secondary Bus : None

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 24, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1022h Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)
 Device 1100h Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration
 Command 0000h (Bus Access Disabled!!)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to HOST
 New Capabilities List Present:
   HyperTransport Capability
     SubType : Host/Secondary Interface

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 24, Device Function 1
 Vendor 1022h Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)
 Device 1101h Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Address Map
 Command 0000h (Bus Access Disabled!!)
 Status 0000h
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to HOST

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 24, Device Function 2
 Vendor 1022h Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)
 Device 1102h Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) DRAM Controller
 Command 0000h (Bus Access Disabled!!)
 Status 0000h
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to HOST

 Bus 0 (PCI Express), Device Number 24, Device Function 3
 Vendor 1022h Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)
 Device 1103h Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Miscellaneous Control
 Command 0000h (Bus Access Disabled!!)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 PCI Class Bridge, type PCI to HOST
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Secure Device Capability

 Bus 1 (AGP), Device Number 5, Device Function 0
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 791Fh Radeon X1200 Series
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 80h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Display, type VGA
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space, Prefetchable) : B0000000h
 Address 2 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : CFDF0000h
 Address 4 is an I/O Port : 00009000h
 Address 5 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 0-4Gb) : CFE00000h
 System IRQ 18, INT# A
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
     Supports low power State D1
     Supports low power State D2
     Does not support PME# signalling
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
     MSI is disabled
     MSI function can generate 64-bit addresses

 Bus 1 (AGP), Device Number 5, Device Function 2
 Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Device 7919h Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
 Command 0006h (Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 00h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 40h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Multimedia, type Hi-definition Audio
 Subsystem ID 79191002h Unknown (Generic ID)
 Subsystem Vendor 1002h ATI Technologies Inc
 Address 0 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : CFDEC000h
 System IRQ 19, INT# B
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
     Does not support low power State D1 or D2
     Does not support PME# signalling
     Current Power State : D0 (Device operational, no power saving)
   Message Signalled Interrupt Capability
     MSI is disabled
     MSI function can generate 64-bit addresses

 Bus 8 (PCI Express), Device Number 0, Device Function 0
 Vendor 10ECh Realtek Semiconductor
 Device 8136h RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
 Command 0007h (I/O Access, Memory Access, BusMaster)
 Status 0010h (Has Capabilities List, Fast Timing)
 Revision 01h, Header Type 00h, Bus Latency Timer 00h
 Self test 00h (Self test not supported)
 Cache line size 32 Bytes (8 DWords)
 PCI Class Network, type Ethernet
 Subsystem ID 0565107Bh Unknown
 Subsystem Vendor 107Bh Gateway 2000
 Address 0 is an I/O Port : 0000A000h
 Address 2 is a Memory Address (anywhere in 64-bit space) : F0200000h
 System IRQ 19, INT# A
 Expansion ROM of 128Kb decoded by this card (Currently disabled)
 New Capabilities List Present:
   Power Management Capability, Version 1.1
     Supports low power State D1
     Supports low power State D2
     Supports PME# signalling from mode(s) D1, D2, D3hot, D3cold
     PME# signalling is currently disabled
     Current Power State : D0 (Device o



it appears that chris may be rite and that the chipset is not functioning at full capacity as it states bus acess disabled!!  " device 24 disabled!!!"
hypertrantport/dramcontroller/adressmap/misccontrol

also in the begining device 7910h 'UNKOWN" /7912h / 7915h / 7917h /


here is linky to program:
http://members.datafast.net.au/~dft0802/downloads.htm

i'm not good at dos have not figured out how todo the switch but got the report>notepad to work it think


I'm using almost same driver build as you guys but I think i'm maybe missing the ati chipset driver, i have downloaded and using the catalyst 9.2 display driver and ati sb600 southbridge for either x1200 series or x1250 series

also does anyone know how to acess the bios advanced featues? as I am only able to acess basic feature of bios like boot order  ty


----------



## Veggii

I read a bunch on the wiki site about rs690 chipset and it say that asus and arock aquired the chipsets from amd  so maybe our motherboard are made from one of those manufacturer's and we could get the driver from them, if we could identify the motherboard. also i think that dell made these for gateway ?
bbl  gtg  veggii out


----------



## mabua

help me, pls! My T1620 have no sound with WinXP, that driver you support not work!


----------



## extacy

*web cam*

i have MSI ATI RS690T+ SB600 and apaarently my camera doesnt work.i cant find my drivers for camera.so if u cna say to me which camera is in this type of lap top


----------



## CALDERSM

*Need T-1620 CP drivers....*

Just received a W350a Gateway, and want to put windows XP on it.  I saw where someone has zipped up all the drivers, but their link is not longer valid.  Can anyone point me or send me the drivers necessary...?

Thanks...Steve
[email protected]


----------



## Diabase

I'm back after seven years of service using the downgraded Gateway t1620 I described in 2007.   With XP professional finally no longer supported I'm upgrading all my machines to Windows 7 and adding extra hardware to make the transition easier.   I've bought 2GB of ram on Amazon and searched the 'net for Windows 7 drivers for the Gateway t1620.   I found an entrepreneur who managed to gather up Gateway t1620 drivers for XP, Vista, Windows 7 and Windows 8 operating system and is selling a well-made automatic hardware drivers installation DVD on Amazon containing all the drivers.   Remembering how much work it was to just find drivers for XP, I was very comfortable shelling out $8.95 for the DVD.   As an experiment I’ve already used the disk to update the XP drivers and the system seem to run noticeably smoother.   I plan to use Clonezilla to grab an image of my old XP system before doing a clean install of Windows 7.   I’ll let you know how that goes…


----------

